# NIE and gestoria



## JennyRoston (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi, we have been asked to submit a certified document from a gestor to 'state our reason to move to spain' in our NIE application. 
Does anyone have experience with this?
Can you recommend an affordable gestor in the Barcelona area for this one simple document?
Any ideas what it would cost? 

We are also looking to register as autonomo in the long term (we are filmmakers) and looking for a good, English speaking gestor anywhere between barcelona-calella. Any recommendations?
What are the normal rates? Many thanks!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

They don't usually ask for proof - they just accept it when you say "we are considering buying a holiday home" (for example). No proof is usually needed.

The bigger question is; don't you actually need to register on the foreigners list rather than simply getting an NIE? You can't really work without being registered.


----------

